# Having issues with ACMEInstaller after 3.0.5 upgrade



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

After I downloaded the 3.0.5 OTA, my TouchPad boot looped, and was forced to doctor. However, I've tried to re-install alpha 3.5, but I keep getting an error saying no files found. I've gone over several reasons as to why it's showing this error, but I can't figure it out. Has anyone else come across this error or have any suggestions?


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

There's nothing in your cminstall folder.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

assuming you do everything right. then it might be one of the new feature of the 3.0.5







. easy fix. doctor it to 3.0.4.


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

Android is still intact, but what I did was after 3.0.5 is to set TP in Dev mode, get preware and all installed again.
Then copy moboot 3.5, CWN to cminstall
Reboot by holding while holding vol up until yje usb symbol
Run the acmeinstall command from PC and let it install
IF you backed up using CWM, just recover
If not, need to add your last 3.5a or what ever rom you used


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought that was the case, so I unlocked dev mode, and loaded pre ware. All three zips are in the cminstall file, but still got the same error. I might doctor back to 3.0.4 at this point, since I wonder if something's corrupted.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

i did a brand new flash from 3.0.5 and it works fine.
I put everything(CWM, moboot35, CM7) in the "cminstall" folder.
ran acmeinstaller and everything worker fine.


----------



## DiDGr8 (Aug 25, 2011)

I had moboot, CWM, CM7, gapps all in cminstall when I ran ACMEinstaller and they all loaded up fine EXCEPT for CWM. I don't have an option in the boot menu for CWM. The zip file was still there and all the others were deleted by ACMEinstaller, so I reran ACMEinstaller, no change. I used to have TWRP installed too, but I decided to leave it out this time. Did that screw me up? Just for the record, I don't have a TWRP option in moboot either now. Any suggestions?


----------



## theroar (Aug 21, 2011)

I had the same issue. I just updated moboot. I had to do it twice. There first time I was still not able to get to the boot menu. When I got into webos on that boot I downloaded moboot 3.0.5 again and then used a webos file manager, tegi's commander to copy moboot to eh cminstall.

This time I ran acmeinstaller again and everything is back to normal. =)

I am not sure if it took 2 times for a good reason... or if the cminstall folder was empty the first time I ran it... If webos cleaned the folder, it was empty. If not I had put it there earlier in the day when I completed the upgrade to 3.0.5 the first time.


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

I figured out what was causing the issue, my brain wasn't working correctly. I had all of the files necessary to flash in the cminstall folder, I was just not typing in the correct DOS commands to reach the right directory on my computer.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Brain fart. Thought I smelled something.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

the acme installer has been having trouble with 3.0.5

Sometimes it fails to install the android os and then you have to go through CWM and install the zip file. (1 extra step but no other negative issues)

There is also 1 positive from it. this causes webos to be the first boot option.

Before updating to 3.0.5, I uninstalled android and it's partitions completely, I then formatted the USB. I then did the webos doctor to update to 3.0.5

After setting it back up, I used the installer (I keep a folder with all of the files already in place, so all I have to do is copy the folder over, then boot into the recovery mode, then run the proper command.

Also has anyone notice some touchscreen issues, eg when you go to drag an icon around on the desktop, it will vibrate as if it was having trouble detecting where your finger is? (noticed this with the latest beta)


----------

